# bubbling at left waist level



## 17174 (Mar 6, 2007)

For 3 years I've woken every morning with a strong bubbling from my waist down my left abdomen. It is really violent and others can feel it. As soon as I stand up I get horrific wind followed by dashing to the toilet. It feels as if the bowel gets partly blocked at the splenic fixture and gas just pop pop pops like a regular beat, through a small gap.It's driving me crazy and I am now having panic attacks every morning until it stops which it does after everything has emptied. It's worst right on my waist just above the left hip bone. I was diagnosed with IBS 20 years ago but never had this until the last 3 years when I also got a nerve trapped in my back and ended up in a wheelchair. Doctors have blamed everyting from the trapped nerve to adhesions. I can cope with the urgency and the pain but not this bubbling which goes on for ages.Any ideas please?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Lower left side sound like a common symptoms of IBS.Many people apply hot water bottle to break the spasms.


----------



## 17174 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've almost burnt myself from hot water bottles. It's not the pain that worries me, or even being on the loo for 3 hours every day; it's the bubbling feeling that just never stops. It's there when I wake, bouncing the bed and it's there all day. After 3 years of it I'm about ready to take the carving knife and find out what it is for myself. Neuro surgeon says it's nothing to do with trapepd nerve and gastro surgeon is useless; just doesn't listen. Several doctors have said it could be an aneurysm but scans say it's not (providing they were read properly).This is not painful like the bowel spasms; just constantly there and driving me mad.


----------



## 19748 (Feb 28, 2007)

As you probably already know the end part of the colon ends from left to center and the bubbling just aswell may come from there, the colon has mainly the water absorbance to do so you can get some clues from there.Have you tried with trial-and-error diet? Cutting out certain foods for a month and see how it affects your situation?For me it would be the wisest thing to do, trying out with narrow diets so nutrients and their affections won't mix up with other possible causes.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes those annoying things that aren't pain or aren't damaging you can be the hardest to deal with.You might have to work on coping strategies. The problem is the annoying thing annoys you so you pay attention to it which makes it more annoying so you pay more attention to it. Sometimes you have to find ways to ignore it. The disruption these things cause can be all out of proportion because of how we end up focusing on them. I have some all over body itch that can be that way. When I have something to occupy my mind I can block it out, but when I try to relax or rest and the mind has nothing better to do it pays a lot of attention to it and it can drive me crazy.K.


----------



## 19748 (Feb 28, 2007)

To KathleenNot to make any assumptions but have you got an diagnosal for Dermatitis herpetiformis (skin celiac)? It is often related to rash and IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't get a rash. That's part of the annoyance of the whole thing.It got really bad on birth control pills or when I am on my allergy shots.It seems to be simple allergic type of problem and not related to gluten intake.K.


----------



## 17174 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've done all the diet things with no result. I'm suspecting some sort of either motility problem or something partly blocking the bowel when I lie down so that gas can only pop pop pop through a small opening. The popping starts after I've been laid on my right side for a few minutes. (I've had to lie on my right side for 3 years now because of a trapped nerve on my left hip and no the popping isn;t coming from that). It's like a dripping tap and it really is driving me mad. there's no forgetting about it because its' so strong. I do try distraction techniques, relaxation, self hynosis etc etc.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey poppop;I too have suffered from borborygmia, (that's the noise and moving gas (bubbling) you refer to) peristalsis is the movement of the colon.I have a couple of very basic questions for you.Is stress a factor in you life right now?For me, stress was and still is a huge factor in what my colon did. It absolutely drove me crazy. I ended up taking dicetel to slow the colon down.Antidepressants have helped as well. I found that Effexor XR has slowed down the D and the peristalsis. I went off of Effexor for about three weeks (because the doctor wanted to try a new antidepressant to control depression) and I was back to full blown IBS symptoms similar to yours.I couldn't go to sleep at night because of the bubbling. If I woke up in the middle of the night for any reason, it would start up and again, I could'nt go back to sleep. I watched more bad televison in those wee hours of the morning than I would ever care to again.I still deal with ongoing abdominal pain. I keep that under partial control with Celebrex and if it gets too bad, I supplement the Celebrex with heat and then codeine (if I really have to). Certain foods in my diet have impacted me. While everyone is different, I have found chocolate, fried fatty foods, caffeine and beef to aggrivate my condition.Talk to your doctor about your panic attacks. Getting control of my anxiety and depression has helped getting my IBS under control.


----------



## 17174 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had a trapped nerve for nearly 4 years and suffer terrific pain from it so yes you could say I'n stressed but this bubbling started when the nerve first trapped. MRI shows no spinal cord compression; just the nerve trapped at T12. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with that because I believe T12 has the nerve that has to do with the bowel.THe nerve pain goes over my hip and abdomen. But I'm having to rush to the toilet in about 5 seconds and when I do, searing burning pain rips across my lower back. The whole abdomen buzzes like an electric current and the pain lasts for hours and hours. I do wonder whether, having had severe neuropathic pain for so many years, plus taking opiates which can cause constipation (not for months), whether it can have caused a general neuropathy that's now affecting the bowel. Adhesions are also a possibility.I have a sigmoidoscopy booked for next Wednesday to look for anything other than IBS but the pain is from further along the colon, mid spine. I doubt the sig will show anything. Its as if the colon shuts down at night then as soon as I get up, the bubbling's there huge amounts of gas (and I mean huge) then this sudden urge to empty the bowel which leaves me with horrendous burning pain across my lower back and into the front.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Pain meds are known to cause C.Dentist pain meds cause me C.


----------



## 17174 (Mar 6, 2007)

I meant to add that the pain is all nerve pain not the griping pains I used to get years ago from IBS. It burns, throbs and pulses like electric. I wonder if anyone has been diagnosed with autonomic neuropathy after years of it being called IBS?


----------

